# Shot fired on boat " close call"



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Close call for sure ! While I was getting ready to do a job on the water yesterday ,It was just like any other normal day . Boy was I mistaken . I was loading the boat getting all my stuff ready for the day ,I was putting my boots in the console
Along with other stuff while in there others were putting gear on the boat also.
One person was loading stuff in front of my console so I moved out of my console. I seen a backpack on the deck as I climbed out of the console i noticed that he was touching or messing with the back pack. Thank the next thing I heard was POP at first I said ***? Than I look at the bag an see a gun! The 
Bullet went right through right were I was just standing wow!
There where three other people on my boat nobody shot thank god!
I escorted the jack off of my boat and iwas FN ****** off!
I'm just thankfully no one was hurt . I guess I have to ask people if they have guns before they board my boat!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, hasn't happened to me yet, I would be more than mad. You should have called the police and had that joker put in jail...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not cool at all.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's scary. I'm glad everyone was OK. 

It hadn't occurred to me that folks I was offshore fishing with might be carrying. I will certainly ask in the future.


----------



## Bigfish_7 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like he needs to visit a firearms class, or a don't be a dumbass class


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow. WTH?


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW!
Thank God it did not hit you or anyone else.




How's the boat?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Those are the people that shouldnt be allowed to own hand guns.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad it didnt hit anyone or anything important. I always carry when i go out but the gun is unloaded, holstered and stored in the bottom of the bag. if its needed i have it, if not there is no chance of any accidents.
Jim


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank God no one was hurt! Was this a friend or charter? I have a feeling he is going to get a visit from the local PD over this.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank god nobody got hit by that! Better check where it went to make sure it didn't hit the hull, we don't need another boat sinking!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Can't fix stupid.......


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Was listening to the 610 Outdoor Show this morning and they were talking about that. Very lucky nobody got hurt, other than the boat.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Dam, Id be ******. I love guns and alcohol but that's two things that should not come aboard without the captains permission.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy smokes, that dude would have been thrown overboard immediately!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like someone owes you for repairs.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

That gun should have been in its own secure case, then inside whatever pack. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CBBSteve (Jul 31, 2010)

So a guy brings a loaded pistol aboard someone else's boat, doesn't tell the captain/owner or ask his permission, and then messes with it so it goes off and makes a hole in the boat.

Good grief, I'd be supremely PO'd too. Good on papotanic for kicking him off the boat.

good luck,
Steve


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Was wondering why the hell would he feel the the need to keep one chambered while out on the water. If the dumbass is scared of pirates or maybe giant squid he should've told you when he booked so you could've told him to stay his *** at home.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Glad it didnt hit anyone or anything important. I always carry when i go out but the gun is unloaded, holstered and stored in the bottom of the bag. if its needed i have it, if not *there is no chance of any accidents.*
> Jim


LOL..NEVER say NEVER, JJ....Chit happens (see first post).....


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..NEVER say NEVER, JJ....Chit happens (see first post).....


Yes, never say never, and learn from others mistakes. And an unloaded double cased locked firearm can sometimes be worse than nothing at all.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh horse hocky. You guys know what i mean. i store my gun safely, unloaded, holstered, out of sight. Some of you guys are starting to sound like yankee democrats.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..NEVER say NEVER, JJ....Chit happens (see first post).....


Um, yeah, he was playing with a loaded gun while on the boat. Thats totally the same as what i saidhwell:


----------



## 32_ProLine (Apr 9, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Oh horse hocky. You guys know what i mean. i store my gun safely, unloaded, holstered, out of sight. Some of you guys are starting to sound like yankee democrats.


x2. This coming from a Yankee Republican.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's why they make pelican cases and holsters, 


wonder where the bullet ended up ?


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

That's nuts Bill! Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

I know there are some ironies at play here, with Bill Platt almost getting shot going to look for Tom Hilton's boat that sank - let me just say right now that I never have had any contact with that supposed diver...:wink:

In all seriousness, thank goodness that Bill wasn't hurt or killed - THAT was too close for comfort. What an idiot for even bringing a loaded gun aboard, much less not letting the captain know about it.

Tom


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WOW. Glad nobody was hurt Bill.. I would have blown a gasket! Who would bring a gun on your boat without telling you? Yep I would have prob got in trouble over that. Once again glad nobody was shot! Brett


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have forced him off the boat through the hole that he put in it! What an inconsiderate d--k!


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

wow! TBH i am one of the people that do carry at all times pretty much. but what jack goes and starts toying with a weapon not only loaded but unsecured in backpack. some people just need to be thrown overboard. please people, if you are going to be a man who carries please be someone i can trust with a weapon, not just another statistic. ever since the gun craze you have every tom dick and sally packing. i just wish it were more people that took the time to really get to respect firearms not look at them and dream of being a dang hero.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

also, with all do respect capt. Ahab. if i were carrying i would not tell anyone. in my mind that is my business. although i have significant training with firearms and never treat one without respect. also the main reason i carry is for SELF defense, if i tell every person i go with that i have a weapon, what is the point of carrying ;p. though it is just my opinion that concealed carry is for the purpose of carrying without letting people know you are a threat.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Seriously?*



BigEgg said:


> also, with all do respect capt. Ahab. if i were carrying i would not tell anyone. in my mind that is my business. although i have significant training with firearms and never treat one without respect. also the main reason i carry is for SELF defense, if i tell every person i go with that i have a weapon, what is the point of carrying ;p. though it is just my opinion that concealed carry is for the purpose of carrying without letting people know you are a threat.


Doesn't matter how much training you have accidents still happen. Have you seen the video of the officer inside a school giving a lesson on gun safety and shoots himself in the leg?


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

sorry, also with this community nobody should need a firearm with them..... but people are crazy these days!


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

snapperlicious said:


> Doesn't matter how much training you have accidents still happen. Have you seen the video of the officer inside a school giving a lesson on gun safety and shoots himself in the leg?


yes i have seen that video, and yes accidents do happen and most likely will happen. the main reason accidents happen is people get to comfortable with the firearm and make stupid mistakes. you must always treat the weapons with respect and EVERY time handling remember the basic rules. every time my weapon is handled(every day) i repeat in my head the 4 basic rules. and do such in motion. it keeps myself safe and in check every time. i do it because it only takes one stupid mistake and a life can be ended . i am not trying to stir anything up so sorry if i am. also not trying to thread jack. also police are trained to the bare minimum. most every leo i ahve trained with or trained has been terrible with safety and basic firearms handling. they are terrifying to work with, been muzzle swept by more than one leo in training.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang, that's scary. I am glad everyone is ok. A boat is not a place for firearms, leave them in the car. Glad everyone is ok


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Savage Rods said:


> Dang, that's scary. I am glad everyone is ok. A boat is not a place for firearms, leave them in the car. Glad everyone is ok


 A boat is no place for firearms? Oh, I forgot, the second amendment stops at the water. I'm learning a lot about people here. I'm certain that never in history has anyone ever needed a gun while boating.:headknock


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> Doesn't matter how much training you have accidents still happen. Have you seen the video of the officer inside a school giving a lesson on gun safety and shoots himself in the leg?


Boats sink as well. I guess we shouldn't fish because accidents happen, can't stop them, right? no matter how much training a captain has he still can sink. did you see the video of the ship sinking?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*What are talkin bout Willis*



Jungle_Jim said:


> Boats sink as well. I guess we shouldn't fish because accidents happen, can't stop them, right? no matter how much training a captain has he still can sink. did you see the video of the ship sinking?


I never said anything about not bringing a gun on the boat dummy. I was talking about big egg saying he is so "trained" that it would never happen to him.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> I never said anything about not bringing a gun on the boat *dummy*. I was talking about big egg saying he is so "trained" that it would never happen to him.


You IMPLIED it, didnt you. The name calling is pretty childish too.

Jim


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, the gun toter screwed up royally, obviously. But, it is a right to carry. I think it best to assume everyone is carrying. Does everyone who carries into Walmart go tell the manager before he enters the store? Businesses communicate before hand by putting up signs such as the 30.06. Then you have a right not to shop there. What makes a boat so special? If you run a charter, communicate your expectations before any money changes hands. Again, I am NOT defending anyone who handles a gun dangerously, but lets accept responsibility for our own actions, or inaction in this case. Don't wait until boarding time to ask about guns, communicate this early on.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The bottom line is the guy who fired the shot on the boat has no business carrying a gun. He needed to be kicked off the boat and each boat owner has the right to make his own rules about carrying on his boat. I think we can all agree on that. However some of the blanket statements made in this thread such as "A boat is not a place for firearms, leave them in the car" etc.. are reactionary and not well thought out. Of course guns have a place on a boat only not in the hands of idiots.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Serious incident, but some funny replies. The "dude" should have had it in a case. Most boat rides will shift any luggage around you might happen to be carrying. So it wouldn't unheard of for the safety if so equipped to be knocked into a firing position. I doubt the guy wasn't even "playing" with the gun when it went off. He was digging for something else and POW!

I carry a couple of guns on my boat every trip. Hand gun handy to me and a single shot shotgun for big sharks if they want to take one home.

I don't have a problem with one on the boat...just a problem with it not be secure...$0.02


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just out of curiosity..has ANYONE here on this post...or on 2cool for that matter..who is carrying a concealed weapon on a BOAT, EVER had a need to use it ?? I'm excepting having a gun on board to dispatch sharks, etc... Just for self defense..... Just curious...

I'm assuming we don't have any fishermen fishing off the coast of Somalia...


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

BigEgg said:


> also, with all do respect capt. Ahab. if i were carrying i would not tell anyone. in my mind that is my business. although i have significant training with firearms and never treat one without respect. also the main reason i carry is for SELF defense, if i tell every person i go with that i have a weapon, what is the point of carrying ;p. though it is just my opinion that concealed carry is for the purpose of carrying without letting people know you are a threat.


Dude, I would never carry a CW onto someone else's boat or other property without getting permission first. With an attitude like that you are no different than the idiot that almost killed someone in this incident.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Just out of curiosity..has ANYONE here on this post...or on 2cool for that matter..who is carrying a concealed weapon on a BOAT, EVER had a need to use it ?? I'm excepting having a gun on board to dispatch sharks, etc... Just for self defense..... Just curious...
> 
> I'm assuming we don't have any fishermen fishing off the coast of Somalia...


See, this is one of those veiled anti gun posts. You asked a legit question and then followed it with a Nancy Pelosi styled comment about not fishing off Somalia. You don't need a gun at all until you need one immediately.

Let me ask a question, how many of the people here have life insurance? I mean, its not like anyone of us has died before so why would we need life insurance?

Jim


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dinmax82 said:


> Dude, I would never carry a CW onto someone else's boat or other property without getting permission first. With an attitude like that you are no different than the idiot that almost killed someone in this incident.


I bet you dont CC at all.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that sucks. glad no one was hurt. Guy needs to learn how to secure his firearm or stop carrying.



Tortuga said:


> Just out of curiosity..has ANYONE here on this post...or on 2cool for that matter..who is carrying a concealed weapon on a BOAT, EVER had a need to use it ?? I'm excepting having a gun on board to dispatch sharks, etc... Just for self defense..... Just curious...
> 
> I'm assuming we don't have any fishermen fishing off the coast of Somalia...


People are killed on there boats at times by criminals. Not to mention the early hours offshore fishermen are in public parking lots going out for trip or coming in. These parking lots are targets for thieves, drunks,drug deals etc.... But overall I do not like leaving my gun in the truck parked at a boat ramps so usually will take it with me.

Example
http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...-on-houseboat-was-stabbed-by-handyman/2115309


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

There are all sorts of dimwits packing heat these days. I read yesterday there have been 10 accidental shooting deaths in Arizona this year, the latest a girl who hugged her boyfriend maybe a little too close. _Bang! _Now she's dead. Allowing them on boats....wow...every boat captain should have them check their weapons at the dock, leave them in the car. There is no need for pistols in boats. I heard of one yahoo from Beaumont who pulled a pistol on his fishing buddy off Sabine, demanded to come in early even though the fish were biting. Maybe the sun went to his head. Needless to say, it was his last ride in that boat.

Carrying guns in boats used to be pretty common, though the guns were used on fish. The usual shark guys want to shoot their sharks. We carried a .22 single shot rifle for years offshore, shot ling in the water because they trashed our little boat, a big kingfish once, a stingray, a few sharks. This was back in the 70s. Then we got a little sportier and left the gun at home. Even Hemingway managed to get shot in his own boat, his .22 went off, the bullet fragmented in the cockpit, a piece buried in his leg. Today people hardly don't shoot fish at all, but the population is armed. Every charter captain should take note of that.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> See, this is one of those veiled anti gun posts. You asked a legit question and then followed it with a Nancy Pelosi styled comment about not fishing off Somalia. You don't need a gun at all until you need one immediately.
> 
> Let me ask a question, how many of the people here have life insurance? I mean, its not like anyone of us has died before so why would we need life insurance?
> 
> Jim


Jim..I doubt you know anyone more pro-gun than me..and I miss the connnection with pelosi/somalia... I've carried as long as it's been legal..and for quite a few years before it was.. My business is right up there behind convenience stores as robbery victims...and I have been thru 6 or 7 of them myself...sometimes carrying.. Had the opportunity to thwart a couple of them but didn't seem worth killing someone over a couple of hundred dollars worth of stuff when no one had been hurt. Had any of the perps looked like they WERE gonna do something more serious than wave a pistol around...I would like to think I would have taken my chances to protect myself and my staff... Just lucky I never had to take that option...

and...NO...I don't have any life insurance.. Worst waste of money I can imagine...


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Just out of curiosity..has ANYONE here on this post...or on 2cool for that matter..who is carrying a concealed weapon on a BOAT, EVER had a need to use it ?? I'm excepting having a gun on board to dispatch sharks, etc... Just for self defense..... Just curious...
> 
> I'm assuming we don't have any fishermen fishing off the coast of Somalia...


I would rather the gun was with me then leave it in a vehicle to have it stolen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

caldvn said:


> I would rather the gun was with me then leave it in a vehicle to have it stolen.


Now, THAT I can understand...but if it was on someone else's boat I would sure let the Captain know that I had a weapon...and let him make the choice of me going with him or not....


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

what's the problem,,, you have a great story to tell, and a hole in your boat to prove it!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Boat ramps are no place to leave anything valuable, that's for sure...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Boat ramps are no place to leave anything valuable, that's for sure...


100% correct!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ragin said:


> what's the problem,,, you have a great story to tell, and a hole in your boat to prove it!!!!!!!


LOL...True dat !!!.. I've got a great one I won't bore you with about a duck hunting guide down in Port A years ago....and an impressive hole in the bottom of his skiff.....:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Banging your way offshore through whitecaps, with loaded automatic pistols on the boat. Wow, that sounds fun. It's only a matter of time before we read about it, in the papers. Now that we've ruled out leaving anything valuable at the boat ramp, that means either leaving the pistols at home, or carrying them on the boat. 

In the last 20 years I've only had one guy bring a gun on my boat that I know about, a .357 magnum revolver. This guy wanted to chum up sharks with a 5-gallon bucket of blood he got from a slaughterhouse, then catch and shoot a big shark. Fortunately, no sharks appeared, it was April. But the seagulls sure had fun, swooping down on all those floating pieces of beef lung. These were young guys, who worked long hours (popping stay-awake pills) at the Walmart distribution center in San Marcos.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Banging your way offshore through whitecaps, with* loaded* automatic pistols on the boat. Wow, that sounds fun. It's only a matter of time before we read about it, in the papers. Now that we've ruled out leaving anything valuable at the boat ramp, that means either leaving the pistols at home, or carrying them on the boat.
> 
> In the last 20 years I've only had one guy bring a gun on my boat that I know about, a .357 magnum revolver. This guy wanted to chum up sharks with a 5-gallon bucket of blood he got from a slaughterhouse, then catch and shoot a big shark. Fortunately, no sharks appeared, it was April. But the seagulls sure had fun, swooping down on all those floating pieces of beef lung. These were young guys, who worked long hours (popping stay-awake pills) at the Walmart distribution center in San Marcos.


*? How did we get to the part where the guns were loaded? I assume that most people with pistols know how to unload them.*


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Boat ramps are no place to leave anything valuable, that's for sure...


This, and the fact the guy may have taken a vacation day to fish or whatever, is the reason I said that communication about weapons should take place early. It needs to be done before bookings or reservations or money has been exchanged.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I bet you dont CC at all.


Why would I tell you weather I do or not?

All I know is that idiots like you carrying give the rest of us a bad rap just because you don't think you have to answer to anyone. There are rights and there are idiots with rights.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I believe if you are going to carry a gun on SOMEONE else's boat, you should have the curtisy to let them know. I would not have a problem as long as it is unloaded and secured. Accidents will happen and that is one I would not have to deal with.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dinmax82 said:


> Why would I tell you weather I do or not?
> 
> All I know is that idiots like you carrying give the rest of us a bad rap just because you don't think you have to answer to anyone. There are rights and there are idiots with rights.


First, you call me an idiot and you don't know the difference between weather and whether.... You don't know anything about me. i don't have to answer to anyone. I have to follow the law. 
You talk pretty tough on the internet.

Jim


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

While all of this chest thumping is indeed funny, the bottom line is that the guy was wrong for bringing a firearm onto the boat without the captains knowledge. His gross negligence caused property damage and nearly caused bodily harm or even death. 
Now either play nice or go ahead and duke it out in the Academy parking lot already. Be sure to post it up on youtube though.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> While all of this chest thumping is indeed funny, the bottom line is that the guy was wrong for bringing a firearm onto the boat without the captains knowledge. His gross negligence caused property damage and nearly caused bodily harm or even death.
> Now either play nice or go ahead and duke it out in the Academy parking lot already. Be sure to post it up on youtube though.


You are exactly correct. Some folks can't have any sort of debate without calling people and idiot or moron or some other name to get a reaction. The ones who didnt read the whole thread didnt see where I agreed that the guy who shot a hole in the boat needed to be in trouble and kicked off the boat. I was addressing the group here that say that nobody should ever take a gun on a boat. They are wrong.

Jim


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly. Seriously it is your right to cc and if you choose to do so and bring it on my boat, you do not have to tell me. I am not a leo asking for identification. You have no obligation to tell anyone that you are carrying, and in my eyes you should never tell anyone. I think we all can agree on one thing, any idiot that leaves a firearm loaded in a bag should be thrown overboard. It is of no use in the bag therefore needs to be unloaded and secured properly in a holster or its case. Like I said before, I don't tell people because I don't really know anyone here that I go out with. For all I know you could be ready to snap and dump me in the ocean. However that may be a different story if I ever got to know people well enough.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am just being the devil's advocate here, but apparently several of you go report to the captain of the ferry before you drive your car on if you are carrying?
I am truly happy no one was hurt. I have no patience for handling guns in an unsafe way. But I think a captain should make his rules known before he accepts reservations. Hopefully this was a learning experience for many.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

I still say anyone that brings a gun onto someone else's boat without permission is an idiot, regardless of your rights.


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

This solves a lot of problems....I have had this safe ever since I started to carry. Enough room for the gun, extra clip, money, credit cards etc...I loop the cable around the seat rail of my truck or the bed post in a hotel etc...Fits in a back pack.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

I am one of the most pro-gun people out there and grew up with them from the earliest time I remember. BUT... bring one on my boat w/o telling me and I will shoot you myself and use whats left for bait.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

hilton said:


> I know there are some ironies at play here, with Bill Platt almost getting shot going to look for Tom Hilton's boat that sank - let me just say right now that I never have had any contact with that supposed diver...:wink:
> 
> In all seriousness, thank goodness that Bill wasn't hurt or killed - THAT was too close for comfort. What an idiot for even bringing a loaded gun aboard, much less not letting the captain know about it.
> 
> Tom


Glad nobody was hurt. Did they wind up finding Reef Man?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> There is no need for pistols in boats.


Disagree, disagree, disagree. You've obviously never had 700 pounds of green, ****** off mako in the hands of your wireman. Not to mention the threat of pirates (very real-see Somalia)

What are you gonna do? Dispatch the mako so you can get back on the bite? Or deal with trying to hit her *** with a harpoon or flyer, then try to get a tailrope on, and drag it for a LONG time (those things never die), cutting into your precious fishing time? I'll take the pistol every time.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

lmgreeri said:


> I am one of the most pro-gun people out there and grew up with them from the earliest time I remember. BUT... bring one on my boat w/o telling me and I will shoot you myself and use whats left for bait.


So, you do not want anyone bringing a firearm onto your vessel, I am guessing because you do not trust them. Yet the main reason they would be bringing it aboard is because they do not trust you! If nobody is allowed on your vessel with a firearm then make the rules KNOWN to them before booking or before any funds are accepted. If you say nothing and somehow find out someone has brought a firearm aboard, then how can you be that mad. unless they blow a hole in it!!! haha


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

BigEgg said:


> So, you do not want anyone bringing a firearm onto your vessel, I am guessing because you do not trust them. Yet the main reason they would be bringing it aboard is because they do not trust you! If nobody is allowed on your vessel with a firearm then make the rules KNOWN to them before booking or before any funds are accepted. If you say nothing and somehow find out someone has brought a firearm aboard, then how can you be that mad. unless they blow a hole in it!!! haha


Believe me...after this story it will be made very clear to anyone stepping foot on my boat. Just glad nobody got hurt in the original incident.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

I would say that if this is a charter boat for hire, and you do not want weapons on board, it should be either posted or explained before the trip. Just like any other business in Texas.

If I am legally carrying a handgun, I do not feel obligated to tell you or anyone that I am carrying. I *am *obligated to do so safely. The Guy was an idiot. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Classic73Montauk said:


> I would say that if this is a charter boat for hire, and you do not want weapons on board, it should be either posted or explained before the trip. Just like any other business in Texas.
> 
> If I am legally carrying a handgun, I do not feel obligated to tell you or anyone that I am carrying. I *am *obligated to do so safely. The Guy was an idiot. Glad no one was hurt.


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> A boat is no place for firearms? Oh, I forgot, the second amendment stops at the water. I'm learning a lot about people here. I'm certain that never in history has anyone ever needed a gun while boating.:headknock


This is the kinda post that causes threads to be locked or deleted ...

Clearly this poster has know idea who Don is, and I'm sure this poster never misspoke in his life either.

The bluewater board needs a companion board called " The Bluewater Jungle " after reading this nonsense.

BTW: I too am glad no one got injured ...

If you want to carry on someone's boat you might offer the boat owner a little respect and first make a request. After all ( it's his boat ... not yours ), and he pays the insurance and is ultmently liable for any accident that occurs.

*MB*


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Guns*



dinmax82 said:


> Dude, I would never carry a CW onto someone else's boat or other property without getting permission first. With an attitude like that you are no different than the idiot that almost killed someone in this incident.


X2, why in the he!! would you want to bring a gun on someones boat to begin with. I don't care if you have a CHL, your FBI, CIA......
it does not make a difference. If its your boat, mount a 50cal on the bow, I don't care but don't never bring a loaded gun on someone elses boat.

Please, I need to know why anyone would need to bring a gun on someone else's boat. Are you afraid of Pirates, potlickers.........please enlightened. Gater


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

MB said:


> If you want to carry on someone's boat you might offer the boat owner a little respect and first make a request. After all ( it's his boat ... not yours ), and he pays the insurance and is ultmently liable for any accident that occurs.
> 
> *MB*


Bingo, MB!
My boat = my domain and my responsibility for the vessel and everybody aboard. My liability as we'll.
I've learned from this thread that I need to discuss something with my guests that beforehand I thought obvious. 
I'm all for CC. Not on my boat without my knowledge.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Insurance rates are set based on the exposer to a loss ... The owner of the vessel pays that rate, and attempts to keep it as low as he can. A loss due to a gunshot could dramatically increase this owners rate. I'm sure he could do without another increase in insurance if you know what I mean. The gun owner talked about here and many other posters never considered the boat owners risk or possible loss ..

*MB*


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad no one was hurt.....if you can't handle a gun safely you don't deserve the privilege of carrying. Plus, how do you bring a gun on someone else's boat and not confirm this is OK!?!?!?!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Question?*



MB said:


> This is the kinda post that causes threads to be locked or deleted ...
> 
> Clearly this poster has know idea who Don is, and I'm sure this poster never misspoke in his life either.
> 
> ...


I am a boat owner and do NOT have a CHL but I have been told that the gun I carry in my truck can be transferred to my boat so I don't leave it in an unattended vehicle. This was only for inshore trips (state waters). Is this true? What is the law regarding carrying from your truck to your boat? I actually never carry when going fishing because I am not certain I can and I will not leave a weapon in my truck unattended in fear of getting broken into at the boat ramp....


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

MB said:


> This is the kinda post that causes threads to be locked or deleted ...
> 
> Clearly this poster has know idea who Don is, and I'm sure this poster never misspoke in his life either.
> 
> ...


Lets examine your post. I never at any time said that a person should not ask, if I was going to go on a boat with you, I would ask, if you said no I would respect your wishes. I don't understand how you determined that I was saying any different. Next, you are right, I don't now who Don is. Is his opinion on a topic more valid than mine based on who he is? I have been a member here for 6 years. I have never had an argument on here before. The fact that a person stated that a gun should never be on a boat was, is and always will be wrong. Who he is has nothing to do with it. lastly, why would this thread be locked or deleted? I didn't break any code of conduct. Nobody else did either.

Jim


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Classic73Montauk said:


> I would say that if this is a charter boat for hire, and you do not want weapons on board, it should be either posted or explained before the trip. Just like any other business in Texas.
> 
> If I am legally carrying a handgun, I do not feel obligated to tell you or anyone that I am carrying. I *am *obligated to do so safely. The Guy was an idiot. Glad no one was hurt.


^^^This again!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Lets examine your post. I never at any time said that a person should not ask, if I was going to go on a boat with you, I would ask, if you said no I would respect your wishes. I don't understand how you determined that I was saying any different. Next, you are right, I don't now who Don is. Is his opinion on a topic more valid than mine based on who he is? I have been a member here for 6 years. I have never had an argument on here before. The fact that a person stated that a gun should never be on a boat was, is and always will be wrong. Who he is has nothing to do with it. lastly, why would this thread be locked or deleted? I didn't break any code of conduct. Nobody else did either.
> 
> Jim[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

MB said:


> Jungle_Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Lets examine your post. I never at any time said that a person should not ask, if I was going to go on a boat with you, I would ask, if you said no I would respect your wishes. I don't understand how you determined that I was saying any different. Next, you are right, I don't now who Don is. Is his opinion on a topic more valid than mine based on who he is? I have been a member here for 6 years. I have never had an argument on here before. The fact that a person stated that a gun should never be on a boat was, is and always will be wrong. Who he is has nothing to do with it. lastly, why would this thread be locked or deleted? I didn't break any code of conduct. Nobody else did either.
> ...


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Civility .... The word that defines what is missing.

Like Don ... you too now have misspoken ...

Using the word " Fact " when in fact the facts prove that your fact was false.

And That's a Fact Jack 

*MB*


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

What kind of idiot doesn't put their gun in a holster? All it takes is some junk getting in the trigger guard like a pencil or a shirt....maroons out there I swear.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> What kind of idiot doesn't put their gun in a holster? All it takes is some junk getting in the trigger guard like a pencil or a shirt....maroons out there I swear.


Put it this way, when I went to class for chl, they had some people who had guns put in a grocery plastic bag.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have my own boat and I carry on it. Empty chamber in my bag. Along with camera,keys,phone etc...For safety of myself and crew. If you come on my boat with a firearm let me know,clear it before you board and let's go fish. I don't need a weapon going off in a bag due to rough seas or a junky gun.

With that being said if I fish on someone else's boat I leave it at the house. Just respect for the other captain.

You guys are so hung up on CHL,right or wrong blah blah blah. Just have respect for another man and his property and all should be fine. Communication woulda solved it all from the get go. 

Bill woulda said no to a gun but yes to a case of beer tho :brew2:

Glad everyone was ok Bill


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Beer yes !!
dumb *** with gun no!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok guys let's move on. 
If you are the owner of the boat, and you want a gun on your boat , secure it in a safe manner. NO threat on the water will present itself without a long visual presentation, the pirate attacks in the Gulf of Mexico are well, zero. Your trips to the Heald Bank are safe. 
As for your guests, tell them the rules before they step on the boat.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

After reading all of this I have one question. The argument is that itâ€™s the captains boat and its his domain/responsibility. I guess it would be the same argument if I was getting a ride in someone elseâ€™s car/truck, itâ€™s the drivers car he is responsible for the people in it correct? So would you tell the owner of the car that your carrying? 
I have spent a great deal of time out in the water and I have had unhooked makos jump into the boat, to drunk customers threaten me and my crew that they were going to kill us when I asked them to stop smoking pot. I rather have a gun and not need it, than to wish I had one.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Bill - glad you are OK - funny, we were just talking about this sort of stuff the other day!! I'm amazed you were able to keep your composure - I would not have done so well.

I sure hope you are making that jagg off pay for the damages.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Miles2Fish said:


> I am a boat owner and do NOT have a CHL but I have been told that the gun I carry in my truck can be transferred to my boat so I don't leave it in an unattended vehicle. This was only for inshore trips (state waters). Is this true? What is the law regarding carrying from your truck to your boat? I actually never carry when going fishing because I am not certain I can and I will not leave a weapon in my truck unattended in fear of getting broken into at the boat ramp....


If you are the owner of the boat, or in control of the boat you can have a gun in your possession on the boat. As long as it is not in sight.

As for the op. If a guy negligently discharges his firearm on the boat, you should kickhim off. I would be very hesitant to carry on a boat simply because I'd plan on getting in the water and leaving a gun on a bag while I'm 100 yards way from the boat isn't in my definition of safe.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Andy I'm fine , but its so true that we are not promised tomorrow !


----------

